# I must be a moron :-(



## daneault79 (Apr 27, 2012)

i got tired of the stock and using go launcher ex for my htc incredible2, so I tried to root my phone going through the steps and using http://revolutionary.io/ and it did not work, and anyone dummy it down for me? it would be greatly appreciated I know I am a noob when it comes to this, but we all gotta start somewhere

mike

"climb to glory"


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/14785-[INC2][GUIDE]-Gain-S-OFF-and-Root-the-HTC-Incredible-2-(works-on-2.3.4)
Where you stuck at?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## TheGame1083 (Apr 27, 2012)

this video works for me


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

daneault79 said:


> i got tired of the stock and using go launcher ex for my htc incredible2, so I tried to root my phone going through the steps and using http://revolutionary.io/ and it did not work, and anyone dummy it down for me? it would be greatly appreciated I know I am a noob when it comes to this, but we all gotta start somewhere
> 
> mike
> 
> "climb to glory"


If i were to guess you need to downgrade.


----------

